# Favorite Books on grappling???



## Brother John (Jan 28, 2003)

Just wondering if yall could tell me what your favorite/comprehensive books on grappling are.
thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## ace (Jan 29, 2003)

In No Order.

Ken Shamrocks- in side the Lions Den.
Gene Lebell - Grappling Master
Neil Adams-Book on Arm Locks
Rigan Machados - The Essence of Brazilian Jiu jitsu
Wally Jays - Dynamic Ju Jitsu
The Fighters Note Book


These are all Good Books
I have Learned & applied many of The Tecniques
From these Books.

There Are alot of Similar Techniques in These Books
Im also a buyer of Grappling Magzine


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 29, 2003)

In no particular order:

BRAZILIAN JIU JITSU: THEORY AND TECHNIQUE, by Renzo & Royler Gracie

KODOKAN JUDO, by Jigoro Kano

AIKIDO: THE MASTER TEXT, by Gozo Shioda


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Feb 1, 2003)

Well I know this is kind of cheating since what I'm about to suggest is a video, but Jean Jacque Machado's video titled "Becoming a Champion" is actually quite good.  It's a 3 tape set.  The first tape, on guard passing is ok but left a little to be desired.  However, the second and third tape, covering full guard and half guard sweeps respectively, were great.  I highly recommend this for beginners through Blue, most anyone else would consider this basic material


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Feb 8, 2003)

I also like the John Will books.  He is a Machado blackbelt who lives and teaches in the land of kangaroo's.


----------



## ace (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> *Well I know this is kind of cheating since what I'm about to suggest is a video, but Jean Jacque Machado's video titled "Becoming a Champion" is actually quite good.  It's a 3 tape set.  The first tape, on guard passing is ok but left a little to be desired.  However, the second and third tape, covering full guard and half guard sweeps respectively, were great.  I highly recommend this for beginners through Blue, most anyone else would consider this basic material *





If Were gonna Talk Videos
The Neil Adams Modern Competative judo
The mike Swain Series, Ruas Vale Tudo Set
& Frank Shamrock Set    Gene Lebell Pro wrestling Finishing Holds.


----------



## jlhenry (May 2, 2003)

Brazilian jiu-jitsu master text by Gene "Aranha" Simco


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

my favorite books on grappling would have to be my collection of old judo and jujutsu books from the 50's and 60's great pictures and explanations


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2003)

There are some BJJ e-books here:
http://www.jiu-jitsu.net/handbook_ebooks.shtml

I am not familiar with them!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm reading "Mastering JuJitsu" now. I like the quote that says that in traditional striking martial arts, you only need to master controlling your own body--but in grappling, you must master controlling another's body, which is harder!


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jlhenry _
> *Brazilian jiu-jitsu master text by Gene "Aranha" Simco *



Interesting title.  The "master text."

Isn't the author a brown belt?

:asian:


----------



## HarvesterofSorrow (Aug 23, 2003)

The Master Text is an awesome book.  The second edition it supposed to put it to shame.  

I think Aranha is a BB now, though I could be wrong.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HarvesterofSorrow _
> *The Master Text is an awesome book.  The second edition it supposed to put it to shame.
> 
> I think Aranha is a BB now, though I could be wrong. *



I'm pretty sure that he is a distant student of of my former instructor Mike Jen. Thats how I new his rank. Never met him, but based on his presence he has on the web, no doubt his technique is great.

I don't think Mike has his 2nd degree yet, so if Aranha is black now it would most likely be from Joe Moreira.



:asian:


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'm reading "Mastering JuJitsu" now. I like the quote that says that in traditional striking martial arts, you only need to master controlling your own body--but in grappling, you must master controlling another's body, which is harder! *



arnisador:

What do you think of the book (not sure if you're finished yet)?  From what I saw when I flipped through it, it has more of a MMA feel than Renzo's "Theory and Technique" book (which I consider a benchmark text for anyone studying BJJ).  Different focus, but it seems like a nice book though.

ace:

Loved your choices - they are all good.  The Neil Adams book is part of the "Masters" series, which has been around a while and has a book for just about everything in the Judo curriculum, written by some really high level instructors.  Just about every one of them is highly recommended -- I don't remember who wrote it, but there is an excellent Ne-waza book as well.  

"Inside the Lion's Den" was more than awesome.  Not only did it change the way I looked at martial arts, but also weight training and conditioning.  Before Shamrock's book, if you had told me about bodyweight squats I would have laughed.  Not anymore.

BTW, do the Ruas Vale Tudo videos go into conditioning or solo drills at all?

Oh, and let me add two -- 

"Best Judo" by Isao Inokuma and Nobuyuki Sato.  Covers technique, strategy, and conditioning.  Might be second to the Kano text, but not by very much.

"Judo Training Methods" by Donn Draeger.  Very comprehensive, and one of the first (if not THE first) Judo book that covered weight training in detail.


----------

